# General 10" Cabinet Saw



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

General International 2HP 10'' Tilting Arbor Saw.
2HP, 110/220V.
Arbor speed 3450 rpm.
10'' blade diameter.
5/8'' arbor.
Capacity: Depth at 90° 3-5/16'', at 45° 2-5/16''.
Left tilt.
Table size: 20''W x 27''D (508mm x 686mm), 44''W x 27''D (1118mm x 686mm) with extensions.
Table Height 35-3/8'' (899mm).
Cast iron table and extension wings.
28'' rip capacity.
Internal chute and 4'' dust port.
Large easy to read angle scale.
Inlcudes quick setting miter gauge.
Rugged saw carriage.
Two step drive belt.
Extruded aluminum fence with micro adjustment.
Note: blade not included.
143kg (316 lbs.). Box (1) 30 x 30 x 42, Box (2) 28 x 17 x 6, Box (3) 62 x 4 x 3. Delivery extra.
W_ell here's the scoop!! I have never had problems with my Delta tools and was looking at there Hybrid saws but the one I was looking at was only 3000rpm which worries me a little so I have been looking at the General and have herd some good things about them. Now I already have a Unifence with a 50" rail which I put on my present saw (King) with no problems so now its just a matter of which saw to get at the 1000- 1100 dollar mark. So does anyone here own general and would you buy another??_


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Daryl - Couple of things worth noting...that saw is a General "International" made in Taiwan, as opposed to a premium grade Canadian General. Still good stuff, but not quite in the same league as their homegrown line. 

AFAIK, that's the GI 50-220CM1 hybrid (as shown) which sports a nice one-piece cast blade shroud used to connect the front and rear trunnion bracket. This is a more elegant solution to the standard connecting rods used on many saws...the Delta hybrids included. It also features a two stage drive system which is said to give it more torque. The model shown has a General made Biese style fence, but the description says "Extruded aluminum fence with micro adjustment", which suggests that it's the 50-220"C" (no "M1). The downsides of the design are that the motor is not a standard NEMA 56 frame, so if it ever needs replacing, you'll be looking at a rebuild or a GI supplied replacement. Another downside worth considering is the thin throatplate, which makes duplicating one a bit harder...no biggie IMO. 

The Delta doesn't have any significant mechanical advantages I know of, but AFAIK the throat plate is a more standard off the shelf item, and the motor has a NEMA 56 frame. As mentioned above, the connecting rod system is not the best design, but they've beefed up the rods, and the internal motor puts less leverage on the rods when bevelled than a contractor saw motor. I don't believe the RPM is a concern in the least. 

Do you have the Steel City line available to you? Their hybrid has cabinet mounted trunnions - model 35601, which is very similar to the popular Craftsman 22124 made by Orion, who is owned by Steel City. The new Jet ProShop 708480 or 708480K are pretty slick too. There are pros and cons with each, but all are capable of serving well once aligned and equipped with a good blade. Look them all over and go with your gut. :thumbsup:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

You sure know how to make a guy jealous!!!:laughing:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I am going to look at the steel city line this morning. I know they have a very good rep but the $$ maybe to much but I will see. Thanks for the info I am going to get a little farther into this today since I finnally have some time.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

First off , CORNDOG DON"T LOOK:laughing: 
Well I went down and spent most of the afternoon at this and finally made the big decision, I am going for the Steel City 3HP 50" dlk fence. I got a chance to check out the steel city saw which they had on display and was impressed so my gut told me to go for it.:thumbsup: 
The funny thing was that I had not planned to get my new table saw yet but I am hooking up my Dust collector and realized how much hassle its going to be to hook up the contractor saw that I have and decided time to go for it.
When I get it and it's all hooked up I will post a pic and thanks again knotscott for the info, it helped a lot in deciding.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: Good on ya'!!!

That thing would take up my whole shop!!!:laughing:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The first thing that came to mind was...."You sure know how to make a guy jealous!!!:laughing:"

Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------

